# Can you help me choose a CPU cooler?



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

My specs are under my name.

My current motherboard is the Gigabyte MA770-UD3:

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM2+ - GA-MA770-UD3 (rev. 1.0)









My current CPU cooler is an Arctic Cooler 13 Pro. It's a little large and only just fits in my case, but the problem with it is it keeps buzzing (I've made other threads about the buzzing in the past if you want to check my thread history). So I'd like a new CPU cooler. Could you help me choose one? I have no idea really what I'm doing with cooling etc so any help would be appreciated.

I want something that's at least a little smaller than the Arctic Cooler 13 Pro, will keep the temperature low whilst gaming, isn't too loud, costs under £30, and will work with my current motherboard.

The Freezer 13 Pro said it would work with my motherboard, and it did, but it didn't fit very well. The plastic panel thing didn't fit on my motherboard to screw in, so I had to use the other method of hooking the handles over the hooks on either side of my CPU, and that was a hassle to get them over. Something that would definitely work easily with my motherboard, and preferably without requiring me going behind the motherboard to screw anything in, would be ideal.

The sites I'd preferably like to use are:
Amazon.co.uk: Low Prices in Electronics, Books, Sports Equipment & more
Overclockers UK - Computer components, hardware & gaming PC
PC Components, Desktop PCs, Laptops, LCD TVs & Computer Hardware


Thanks for any help you can give me


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

What kind of case do you have?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

> The Freezer 13 Pro said it would work with my motherboard, and it did, but it didn't fit very well. The plastic panel thing didn't fit on my motherboard to screw in, so I had to use the other method of hooking the handles over the hooks on either side of my CPU, and that was a hassle to get them over.


That's not good...altering the way the cooler fits to the mobo is asking for problems. Especially if you're hearing a buzzing and over heating issues. 

Can you post some pictures, detailed pictures of how you have it connected.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

bassfisher6522 said:


> What kind of case do you have?


Sorry, I forgot to mention that. I have a Zalman Z9 plus case:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Zalman-Z9-Plus-Midi-Tower/dp/B004FPQL0E


bassfisher6522 said:


> That's not good...altering the way the cooler fits to the mobo is asking for problems. Especially if you're hearing a buzzing and over heating issues.
> 
> Can you post some pictures, detailed pictures of how you have it connected.


Here's the last thread I made about it for more info. There are a couple of images on the second page:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f25/extremely-strange-buzzing-735417.html

It wasn't really "altered", it was just the alternate method. The manual gives two ways of installing it: either by using the plastic mount they give you, or by hooking the cooler onto another mount. The plastic mount they supplied didn't fit (even though it should have, as far as I'm aware), so I had to hook it on to my current mount via the second method. If you look on the second page, in the first or the third picture on one of my posts, you'll see that there is a metal thing attached to the cooler/heatsink that "hooks" over a latch that extends from the plastic mount. It fits, but it took a lot of effort to hook it over properly. (I even had the local computer technician do it for me). I've had no problems with overheating; it's actually really cool.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Here's a video I just recorded:
compooper - YouTube

I know it's dusty, it needs a good clean :') But that's not the issue: It was playing up months ago after I cleaned it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you tried using the OEM CPU/heatsink? If no OC is applied, it will be fine.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> it took a lot of effort to hook it over properly.


They do take considerable force to clamp down, but should not be difficult. Make certain you have the hooks fully over the dogs and pushed in close to the sides of the mounting bracket.

PS: Re the vibration noise. In your other thread, you stated that momentarily stopping the CPU fan had no effect on the noise. Did you ever discover the source of the vibration?


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Tyree said:


> Have you tried using the OEM CPU/heatsink? If no OC is applied, it will be fine.


I could try that, but I have OC'd it from 3.2 to 3.52GHz, which is why I wasn't sure whether I should. The reason I got the after-market one was because of overheating issues, but that was only whilst gaming.



gcavan said:


> They do take considerable force to clamp down, but should not be difficult. Make certain you have the hooks fully over the dogs and pushed in close to the sides of the mounting bracket.
> 
> PS: Re the vibration noise. In your other thread, you stated that momentarily stopping the CPU fan had no effect on the noise. Did you ever discover the source of the vibration?


Nope I haven't discovered the source, but the only thing it can be, now, is either the CPU cooler or the motherboard. With the hooks, the problem was that the metal bits were actually slightly too wide/spread apart for the plastic hooks, meaning they didn't go on too stable (if I remember correctly). I'm thinking, since I've eliminated anything else it could be (besides the motherboard, PSU, wiring [??] or the CPU cooler), I may as well get a new CPU cooler because the possibility of it being any of the other three options is unlikely. Perhaps it's not the fan itself but the way the CPU cooler rests on the mobo etc. And that's nothing that I can fix, since both me and the local computer technician did the best we could with it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

jrockpunk1 said:


> I could try that, but I have OC'd it from 3.2 to 3.52GHz, which is why I wasn't sure whether I should. The reason I got the after-market one was because of overheating issues, but that was only whilst gaming.


Remove the OC and try the OEM unit. OC'ing that CPU is resulting in more heat with little, if any, real benefits.
If the OEM unit omits any sounds, and you want to OC, then replace it with a good quality aftermarket unit.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Next time it starts buzzing (why does it always stop when I least need it to?!) I'll install the OEM cooler and see how it is.

For now, does anyone have any recommendations for CPU coolers (just in case it doesn't buzz with the OEM one)?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

CoolerMaster Hyper 212 EVO


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Will that fit with my motherboard?:
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM2+ - GA-MA770-UD3 (rev. 2.1)

I don't know which version it is, but on the box I have it says "AM3 CPU Ready"


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

gcavan is up on AMD so if he suggests it I would bet it will fit.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes it will mount. You will have to replace the stock cooler retention bracket and backing plate with those supplied in the kit, so removal of the motherboard from the case or access to its back side will be necessary.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I actually bought a rocketfish cpu cooler from Best Buy that looks almost identical to the 212. Rocketfish is a pretty junk brand but the cooler actually works pretty good.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thank you  I'll check whether the back of the mobo allows access to what I'll need (I have access to the back but there are wires tied back there for wire management).


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Most all newer cases have an access hole in the Mobo mounting plate.


----------

